# Red - Steel front deraileurs source



## SpokaneSteve (Aug 22, 2009)

Howdy:

Does anyone know of a source for Red branded steel front derailleurs?

Thanks, Steve.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

You mean like Force steel front derailleurs? I think all the professional racers you see using steel Red front derailleurs had them made by their own mechanics or custom made by SRAM. You could probably make one yourself by buying a Force and Red front derailleur and then doing some machining to switch the front cage. I suspect there is a lot of custom parts made for pro racers. Remember back when Cannondale aluminum frames were raced by Saeco. Those aluminum frames were custom made for the riders even though Cannondale did not offer custom frames to the public. Probably every bicycle part manufacturer that sponsors professionals has a little room in the factory where they hand make custom parts for the pros.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The pros usually use rebranded Force front derailleurs. And then adjust weight elsewhere.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

If you really want to be sneaky, get the previous generation Force FD which is a lighter polished metal instead of the anodized "zephy" grey/silver finish on the new one, looks more like the Red version.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I just use Force fronts on all my bikes, they are cheaper, not any heavier (once you swap cages) and nobody cares what front derailleur you have. 

Sponsored pros are supposed to be riding all Red bikes, hence the shenanigans with the cage swaps. I imagine when Red gets redesigned the new cages will be stiffer. Until the, proudly rock the Force front derailler on your Red build. It marks you as someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

i guess personally i don't think there is anything really wrong with Red front deraileur

it shifts fine


----------



## WillsDad (Aug 30, 2004)

*Specialized goes Force*

Specialized outfits it's SRAM equipped versions of the Tarmac and Roubaix with the Force front derailleur and Red for the rest of the components. Must be a good reason for that.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52899&scid=1001&scname=Road


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

WillsDad said:


> Specialized outfits it's SRAM equipped versions of the Tarmac and Roubaix with the Force front derailleur and Red for the rest of the components. Must be a good reason for that.
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52899&scid=1001&scname=Road


sure it is cheaper, and the link you have is to the SL3 pro

the SL3 s-works top of the line has the red front deraileur

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52906&scid=1001&scname=Road

personally i think it is a big stink about nothing, SRAM red front deraileur shifts fine and so does the Force, heck, my wife's Apex front deraileur is great too


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Lol...with the new "black" Red group...just get the Rival FD and save yourself some coin.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Just run a Force front derailleur. I run Red with a Force FD and honestly can't tell there's an extra few grams caused the FD not being Red.


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

llrules00 said:


> i never understood why people wanted to change the cage on the Red FD. It shifts identically to my old Rival FD... whats the point of the hassle and added weight?


Well, I just made the selective up/downgrade to Force front derailleur last weekend. After 200 miles,. the Force derailleur shifts better than the Red ever did, no question. "click" up to the big ring, every time. I won't be be going back. (I do love the rest of my Red group.)

"Your mileage may vary."


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

cartmaniac said:


> Well, I just made the selective up/downgrade to Force front derailleur last weekend. After 200 miles,. the Force derailleur shifts better than the Red ever did, no question. "click" up to the big ring, every time. I won't be be going back. (I do love the rest of my Red group.)
> 
> "Your mileage may vary."


my red front deraileur clicks up the the big ring every time and down too with two clicks....


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Feel like I'm posting this everywhere but use a Shimano FD. Way better than any of the SRAM stuff. I couldn't believe the difference.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

SpokaneSteve said:


> Howdy:
> 
> Does anyone know of a source for Red branded steel front derailleurs?
> 
> Thanks, Steve.


I got mine from Sporsbasement. I was surprised when i received the steel cage version of the sram red black front derailleur. It was from Welcome to Sports Basement


----------



## Tripleblack (Apr 13, 2011)

I bought a steel RED black FD about a month ago from amazon. 

I too was going to pick up a Force FD but decided to hold off for a couple weeks and see if I could track down a steel Red black FD instead so I could match it with my shifters and rear derailleur. 

Well it only took me 2 days to find it listed on Amazon. It said that they were out of stock so I clicked the option to be notified once it was back in stock. Another 2 days after that I was notified that they were back in stock and in fact they had 3 available. When I got the email they were priced at $116 w/ free 2 day shipping (Prime) but when I went to go order it later in the day the price had dropped to $114!


----------



## Tripleblack (Apr 13, 2011)

Hahaha... I just checked amazon again and a vendor has it listed for 110.99 plus $5 shipping. Amazon.com: SRAM Red Black Braze-On Steel Front Derailleur: Sports & Outdoors



It's twice as much as the Force derailleur I suppose, but if most are paying $400+ for RED shifters, what's $50 more to match AND get the same performance of a steel FD?


----------

